# Salmon Patties



## Constance (May 2, 2006)

I love them, but haven't made any for 20 years. Tonight's the night.

I thought I'd use Ritz Crackers, egg, Mayo, mustard, lemon juice, pinch of salt and pepper. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## vyapti (May 2, 2006)

My wife makes them with canned salmon.  She adds cayenne or curry powder.


----------



## Haggis (May 2, 2006)

I make mine with smoked cod and use mashed potato as the binder with some herbs and such. They are fantastic when served with an anchovy, parsley and lemon juice sauce.


----------



## Lady C (May 2, 2006)

I make them all the time.  I use canned salmon, diced onions & bell pepper, salt, pepper, cayenne, dill, dijon mustard, lemon juice and egg.  If I need more of a binder, I puree some white beans and add them.

I grill them like a burger on my cast iron skillet.


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

grew up on salmon cakes or salmon loaf ... our secret recipe was/still is canned salmon with juices, cracker meal or bread crumbs (either fresh made...much tenderer that way) herbs (chives dill weed parsley tblspn each) 2 eggs beaten, melted butter, about half a stick (used to greese the pan also) fry covered or bake in a water bath in the fish mold.  serve with welsh rarebit ... comfort food for sure


----------



## Gretchen (May 2, 2006)

Use fresh salmon for a really good one.


----------



## Robo410 (May 2, 2006)

smoked salmon works well too


----------



## KAYLINDA (May 2, 2006)

oh!!!!!!!!   you have to have onion!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2006)

How about some Old Bay or similar seasoning.


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2006)

mine are salmon, seasoned Italian bread crumbs, eggs, onion dices, etc., in my mixer with ingredients to loosen my mixture. then i crumb-coat 'em & panfry them.


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2006)

They turned out great, y'all! I made them as planned, except I gave the mix a good shot of Louisiana Hot Sauce. Once I patted out the patties, I dusted them generously with paprika and put in the fridge to chill. 

We had a couple of leftover baked potatoes, and Kim cut them into wedges and fried those up in a little olive oil, then he fried the patties. It was yummy. I ate mine with catsup. 

Robo, I love the idea of serving them with Welsh Rarebit. I can imagine how  elegant the salmon would look after being cooked in a fish mold.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 3, 2006)

Mine are simple......canned salmon (pick out the bones/skin), bread crumbs, egg, salt and pepper.   Sometimes I add celery.  I also serve it with lemon as an option to squeeze on.

I just wished they'd can the stuff so that you didn't have to pick out the bones and skin.....thats a pretty gross process.

I grew up with these as being a special treat.  We only had them if dad was going to be away for the day, as he couldn't stand the smell of them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 3, 2006)

My mom always made salmon loaf, & I loved it!!  She used pretty much a basic meatloaf recipe, but minus the egg, & substituting canned salmon for the meat, & adding chopped green olives &/or capers to the mix.  It was either served hot or cold, with a seasoned mayonnaise on the side.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

Oh I adore salmon patties/croquettes.  Sorry I missed the party, Connie.

Breezy beat me to the punch  , wanted to mention a salmon loaf recipe with a white sauce.  Haven't made it in a while.  You can also use tuna.    Will go thru my recipes, if you'd like to give it a go next time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 3, 2006)

I use a basic recipe learned from my Dad, and modified of course to make it my own.

Ingredients:
1 can salmon with bones and skin (bones are a great source of quality calcium, and I love the soft crunch)
1 large egg
1/2 cup crushed Ritz or Townhouse crackers
1/2 tsp or so black pepper
1/2 onion, diced
1 stalk celery, finely diced
2 to 3 drops Mesquite Flavored Liquid Smoke
1/2 tsp taragon.

Mix together and fry in a lightly oiled cast-iron, or stick-free skillet.  Serve with tartar sauce, or ketchup, and a bit of prepared yellow mustard.  Hash browns are a great side.  These salmon patties are also great between a couple slices of whole wheat or pumpernicle bread.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (May 3, 2006)

Breezy and Mish, I'd love to have your salmon loaf recipes. 

Weed, I'm like you...I like the bones and the skin. But I picked the bones out so my husband would eat it. I mooshed the skin up with the rest of the salmon, because it has a lot of flavor, and he never noticed.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 4, 2006)

I usually make them with tuna rather than salmon, ive tried salmon a few tiems but i find the tuna taste much better


----------



## Constance (May 4, 2006)

I'll try tuna sometime...we like that too.


----------



## ella/TO (May 4, 2006)

*Salmon bones and skin*



			
				SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Mine are simple......canned salmon (pick out the bones/skin), bread crumbs, egg, salt and pepper. Sometimes I add celery. I also serve it with lemon as an option to squeeze on.
> 
> I just wished they'd can the stuff so that you didn't have to pick out the bones and skin.....thats a pretty gross process.
> 
> I grew up with these as being a special treat. We only had them if dad was going to be away for the day, as he couldn't stand the smell of them.


 
Do use the bones and skin....mash them up along with the salmon. Very healthy!!!!


----------



## Robo410 (May 4, 2006)

some of these old recipes (or old types of recipes using common products) are so satisfying ... a link with family, history, culture... and still dang tasty!! 

before air transport and modern refridgeration the fish was caught cleaned portioned canned and shipped ..or up north it was salted and dried (cod)  salt cod recipes are still so wonderful!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 4, 2006)

Oh I agree.  I've always made my salmon loaf with canned salmon, & always include any skin & bones, which are completely edible & very nutritious.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 4, 2006)

Im thinking you could make them with any crab cake recipe but using salmon.


----------



## mish (May 4, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Breezy and Mish, I'd love to have your salmon loaf recipes.


 
Hi Connie. Here are a few I've saved in my recipe files. I usually wind up with tuna, because I don't like the bones.

*Saucy Salmon Loaf*​ 
*1 can (15 oz/426 g) pink salmon, drained (reserve broth) *
*2 cups soft bread crumbs (about 3 slices) 500 mL *
*1/4 cup finely chopped onion 50 mL *
*1/3 cup chopped fresh parsley 75 mL *
*2/3 tsp dried tarragon or savory 3 mL *
*3 eggs *
*1/4 tsp each salt and pepper 1 mL *
*3/4 cup hot liquid (salmon broth and milk) 175 mL *

*Cheese Sauce *
*2 tbsp butter 30 mL *
*2 tbsp all purpose flour 30 mL *
*Salt, dry mustard and cayenne pepper, to taste *
*1 1/4 cups milk 300 mL *
*1/2 cup shredded Cheddar or Swiss cheese 125 mL *

*In a large bowl, flake salmon with a fork, crushing skin and bones. Add bread crumbs, onion, parsley and tarragon. Mix well. Place mixture in a well greased non-stick 8 1/2 x 4 1/2-inch (21 x 12 cm) loaf pan. Beat together eggs, salt and pepper until eggs are just blended. Stir in hot liquid. Pour over salmon mixture in loaf pan. Bake in a 350° F (180° C) oven for 30 to 35 minutes or until firm. Loosen loaf with a spatula and turn out of pan. *

*Meanwhile, make cheese sauce. Melt butter in a small saucepan over medium heat. Stir in flour and seasonings. Stir in milk. Cook stirring constantly until sauce thickens and comes to a boil. Cook 1 minute longer. Remove from heat. Add cheese and stir until smooth. Serve with salmon loaf.*

************

*Salmon Loaf with Dilly Cucumber Sauce*
*Serving Size : 6 *​ 
*Loaf*
*2-7 ½ oz cans salmon, drained, flaked*
*3/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs*
*2/3 cup milk*
*2 eggs*
*½ cup each finely chopped green pepper & onion*
*¼ cup each finely chopped celery and pimento or red pepper*
*¼ cup salt*
*pinch ground black pepper*

*Sauce*
*2 Tbsp butter*
*½ cup well-drained shredded seedless cucumber*
*¼ cup chopped onion*
*2 Tbsp flour*
*½ tsp dried dill weed*
*1 ¼ cups milk*
*2 Tbsp lemon juice*
*salt and pepper*

*Loaf*
*Preheat oven to 350°F (180°C). In large bowl, combine salmon, bread crumbs, milk, eggs, green pepper, onion, celery, pimento, salt and pepper; mix thoroughly. Pack mixture into greased 8 x 4 inch ( 21 x 11 cm) loaf pan. Bake 40 minutes or until set. When loaf is set, remove from oven and loosen edges with knife. Turn out onto platter. Slice and serve with Dilly Cucumber Sauce.*

*Dilly Cucumber Sauce*
*In medium saucepan, melt butter over medium heat. Sauté cucumber and chopped onion until tender. Blend in flour and dill weed. Gradually stir in milk. Cook and stir over medium heat until mixture boils and thickens. Stir in lemon juice; add salt and pepper to taste.*


----------



## mish (May 4, 2006)

Know you've already made your cakes, but this is one I wanted to share. 


*THAI SALMON CAKES *
Serving Size : 4​ 
2 cans (14.75 oz. each) salmon
1 Tablespoon peanut or canola oil
¾ cup diced yellow onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons seeded and minced jalapeño pepper
1-1/2 teaspoons minced lemon grass
Juice and zest of ½ lime
1 Tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons sugar
1-1/2 cups finely sliced green onions
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro
2 eggs
3 Tablespoons cornstarch
Salt and pepper to taste​ 
Drain and chunk Salmon. Heat oil in small saucepan over medium-low heat. Add onion and cook until soft, about 3-5 minutes. Add garlic, jalapeño pepper and lemon grass; cook an additional 1-2 minutes. Cool. 

In large bowl, combine lime juice and zest, soy sauce, sugar, green onions and cilantro. Mix well and reserve. In small bowl, whisk eggs. Add cornstarch, salt and pepper; mix. Add egg and cooled onion mixtures to large bowl; fold gently to mix. Add salmon and carefully fold until just combined. 

Form salmon mixture into 8 cakes (3 oz. each) and chill for at least 30 minutes. Pan fry salmon cakes in oil over medium heat for 2-3 minutes per side, or until heated through. Serve hot with Hot and Sour Sauce. 

*HOT AND SOUR SAUCE*

2 Tablespoons sugar
2 Tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon rice vinegar
2 Tablespoons chili sauce (sambal or roasted)
1 Tablespoon fresh chopped cilantro​ 
Dissolve sugar in vinegar. Add chili and cilantro; mix together. Makes ½ cup.


----------



## Constance (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for the recipes, Mish. I'm going to have to try a salmon loaf soon. That's a good twist on the salmon patties also.


----------

